# Co2 drop checker not working right?



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

I just got my drop checker today and set it up , it says to add 3-4 drops of the reagent they supplies and filled the rest with distilled water. Checked it 30minutes later and it went from green to yellow... I used my Ph test kit and it says I am around 7.2PH ... what gives? Could I just use the testing fluid I have from my hagen test kit to fill the Co2 checker or what am I doing wrong here?

Co2 is set at 2 bubbles per second.


----------



## veryzer (Oct 13, 2009)

I've heard that the water in drop checkers should be 4kh, which my aqua medic kit didn't mention. Your distilled water might be too soft (0 kh)to give a correct reading.


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok I just changed it out with aquarium water , so far so good.


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

Chewyy said:


> Ok I just changed it out with aquarium water , so far so good.


no, you need 4dkh solution. otherwise the dropchecker is useless.


----------



## mylittlefish (Oct 5, 2010)

What brand?


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

I got it from aquaticmagic think I have it working right now though.Thanks for the help.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Chewyy said:


> and filled the rest with distilled water. ...
> what gives? what am I doing wrong here?


Go on ebay or maybe someone here sells it but you my friend need calibrated 4dKH solution.roud:


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

You have to use 4 dkh reference solution, like stated. Not distilled. Not tank water. I don't care what the directions say....


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Is that the solution they provided me with?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

NOpe, they gave you bromothymol blue. You use that with the 4dkh.


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok , I just ordered some 4dKH solution .. When I recieve it what do I do ? lol ... I am confused to why they did not supply me with the right solution or directions


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Add your 5 drops of the solution that was provided with the drop checker. Then fill the remaining space 2/3 full with the 4dKH solution. Sorry I am not good with measurements, so 2/3 might be wrg. but if there is an indication line FILL it to that.


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

I appreciate the input.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Fill 2/3 with 4dkh and add enough brom blue to make it a dark blue but not solid. Replace every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks guys! Check the nano section I will have the new pics up in an hour or so.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

over_stocked said:


> Fill 2/3 with 4dkh and add enough brom blue to make it a dark blue but not solid. Replace every 2-3 weeks.


I guess that's a difference in opinion or is there something to back that up. I know several in the planted community that might changed theirs once a month or every other month. Is this just a personal preference?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

For fastest reaction time with a drop checker that has a spherical ball to hold the solution, you should only fill it half way. That gives you the largest surface area of the solution exposed to the air gap, and the lowest amount of solution to be affected by the CO2. It does make a significant difference. The reaction time for a drop checker is proportional to the volume of fluid, the volume of air in the air gap and inversely proportional to the area of the air to tank water interface and to the air gap to fluid interface.

I've been trying to make a faster drop checker, and one with dual chambers for fluids. I made one that took 12 hours to reach near the final colors when I ignored the above information. Now I have one with less than an hour reaction time, but too hard to make easily.


----------

